# Australian Hawg Dogs



## ThunderRoad (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey boys,

I am in Australia right now on business, and I was talking to a few good ole boys down here. They were telling me that is illegal to own or breed pits, so they use a breed that I have never seen before. Its called a bullygrey, and I personally think its one of the best looking dogs out there. What do you think? They have been breeding them here for about 30 years, and they say these dogs are straight up, bad to the bone. 

I just thought that I'd show y'all a few pics, because it seems like every week there is a new thread on the best breed out there for pigs. Do you think these dogs could get through a Georgia swamp though? Could they handle a big ole southern hog?


----------



## TheBadfish (Jul 8, 2010)

Like a greyhound bulldog? Sounds like BSL passed over there. Socialism is popular nowadays.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 8, 2010)

TheBadfish said:


> Like a greyhound bulldog? Sounds like BSL passed over there. Socialism is popular nowadays.



Thats exactly what it is...greyhound & Bulldog


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 8, 2010)

A good friend of mine in MO has been breeding greyhound/pits for a few years now. He is Australian. A few members on this board have bought dogs from him. Here is one that he produced a couple of years ago. They'll work!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 8, 2010)

I hunted down there a couple times and i believe they were using greyhound x bull arab most times but i did hunt over some bulldogs that looked like big ole johnson bred americans. I was most impressed with the dane crosses grit but all of the dogs i saw were way to big for really thick stuff here imo.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 8, 2010)

got one on the way up and we will see how she turns out.


----------



## boarbutcher (Jul 8, 2010)

That might be the ticket in an open field


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 9, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> got one on the way up and we will see how she turns out.



Well when u get that dog u probably gonna need to make a lil room????? So there for I will be happy to help u out and take that birdbull of urs off ur hands. Hey I want even charge u for me to take her off ur hands, ya know I am such a nice Guy and all.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Jul 9, 2010)

They catch some bad hogs over there.


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 9, 2010)

Sure looks like the greyhound genes are dominant over the bully.  They do run some serious dogs but every video I see it was fairly open areas, those leggy dogs can get around quick.  But like some said here....wonder if they would get hung up too much in the thick stuff here?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 9, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> Well when u get that dog u probably gonna need to make a lil room????? So there for I will be happy to help u out and take that birdbull of urs off ur hands. Hey I want even charge u for me to take her off ur hands, ya know I am such a nice Guy and all.


Already have her, her name is Whiskey, Looks like a Greyhound colored like a BMC.. I will have two litters on the ground next week, BMC and Cat,  and thanks but


----------



## hogrunner (Jul 9, 2010)

I had a racing greyhound from pennsylvania that I was planning on crossing my pit to, but she got cancer and had to put her down before I could make the cross.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 10, 2010)

Where are their scars? All of the good dogs I have seen have had a few scratches before.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 10, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Already have her, her name is Whiskey, Looks like a Greyhound colored like a BMC.. I will have two litters on the ground next week, BMC and Cat,  and thanks but



Lets see some pics of her


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 10, 2010)

*Whiskey*

She's still just a pup and has a lot of growing to do...


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 10, 2010)

She's looking good Curtis! She sure is growing!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 11, 2010)

Very good looking pup Curtis. Can't wait to see how she turns upx here in these hills. Should make a jam up RCD wit plenty of speed and bite at the least


----------



## rage (Jul 13, 2010)

the people i have talked to with them says they are real good long as they can see the hog.but when it comes to the thick stuff where they got to use their nose they dont hit on much then..but they might would make a good fast catch dog when u need them their fast.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 14, 2010)

We will give her a shot..thinking the same thing not much open terrain up here where we hunt.


----------



## WolfPack (Jul 15, 2010)

rage said:


> the people i have talked to with them says they are real good long as they can see the hog.but when it comes to the thick stuff where they got to use their nose they dont hit on much then..but they might would make a good fast catch dog when u need them their fast.



It does make sense....the greyhound is a sight hound and then the bully part...well....they just look for something to put in their mouth, lol.  They look like greyhounds on steriods.


----------

